# Something funny...



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

So a few of you know my situation, I have been separated from my husband for the past 7 months (OH BOY!) and we are just hanging out like friends. 

The other day we went shopping and he was about to pay for my stuff when the cashier told him jokingly "that's right the man has to pay!" LoL We both just smiled. Then the cashier said, "it's funny when I see guys come in with their gf's or wives, the guy ends up paying", and my husband says, "yea it always happens, I always pay." For some reason I was expecting for him to say, we are not together or something like that. 

So yea, we continue to see each other, we still talk, go out to dinner and yea we do more than that, BUT we are not talking about getting back together. It sounds bad, but I am not in a rush as much as I miss him. 

I hope you are all doing better, if not, just now that it will get better for you, and for your significant other. This will pass....


----------

